# Bear Hunt



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I want to go on a bear hunt in the spring of 2010 and not sure where to go. I would like to stay in the states other than traveling to Canada. Any thoughts ? Thanks..........................Rich


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> I want to go on a bear hunt in the spring of 2010 and not sure where to go. I would like to stay in the states other than traveling to Canada. Any thoughts ? Thanks..........................Rich


My nephew went some where in Alaska. I'll call him and get you the name .They took two. One with gun and his buddy got his with a Longbow. They were on there own. No guides.They hunted a River when the salmon were running. The shore line had huge rocks for cover. The bow shot was 12 yds!&#37; . I would have soiled myself


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

A friend of mine has gone to Maine on two bear hunts. He shot a black bear both times. I am not sure where exactly, it was close to the Canadian border. I will try and find out for you.

Pike


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys. I thinking of going to Maine to do a hunt just not sure what outfitter to use. There is only about 100 of them .........LOL...............Rich


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Getting back to you on location . They went to Kupreanof Island , Alaska


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

if your going on a spring bear hunt you will have to go to quebec. they are just about the only place that allow spring bear hunting,even the guides in maine take you to quebec.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah from the reading I've been doin , the only time they do hunts in Maine is in the fall. From late August till end of September................Rich


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

A friend and I went to Dover Foxcroft, Maine several times with 100&#37; success. The camp itself was several miles north of Dover Foxcroft. Can't help you on what guide to use as the one we used, Chuck Scandrik (spelling) died a few years ago. Last time we went was about 10 years ago.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Cast off is correct. There are no more spring bear hunts in Ontario Canada, since the new Ministry of wildlife director decided they didn't need it. That's to bad as the number of bears have increased by severa since they stopped the spring hunt. WE saw many more each spring at our place in Canada. They do have a great Fall hunt though f you want to get a bigger black bear.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to get into Canada if you had a priar D.U.I. ? Had this dui in 2002............................Rich


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search about crossing but if you had it in 2002 I don't think you can get in. A friend of mine had one in 1995 and was denied entry. You may slip through but with the increase in checks and the new computers they installed you'll most likely get turned away. You can apply for a permit to enter but it take a while to get it. There has been several post about just that in the past. Here's what I just found with a quick check:

Who Can&#8217;t Enter Canada.
To begin, in Canada a DUI is a felony and therefore an excludable offense under the Immigration Act. A DUI is an indictable offense in Canada that may be punished by imprisonment for up to a 5 year term.&#185;

Anyone with a conviction in the United States that is treated as a felony or indictable offense in Canada is excludable from Canada, but even if the offense is not a felony or indictable offense in Canada, Customs and Immigration Officers have ultimate authority to permit and deny entry to Canada.&#178;

top

Almost all convictions (including DUI, DWI, reckless driving, negligent driving, misdemeanor drug possession, all felonies, domestic violence (assault IV), shoplifting, theft, etc) can make a person inadmissible to Canada, regardless of when they occurred. For this reason, it is not recommended that persons with past convictions attempt to enter Canada without first obtaining necessary documents. It is always the final decision of officers at ports of entry to decide whether a person should be allowed into Canada.&#179;


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks Dale, thats kinda what I heard if you want to shell out like $600 to have a court date and they still might turn you away. Well I guess I'm off to Maine in 2 years for my bear hunt..............Rich


----------



## safetysam (Apr 1, 2008)

Rich, 

Check out Mountain View Camp in Blind River Ontario. 
Guides name is Mark Kluding. He's a friend. Moved up there from Norwalk about 10 years ago. 
I think hunts are going for 800 or so plus you buy your tag. 
The guys that hunt on my property outfit through him. 

Hope this helps.
Sam


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll be back up in Alaska in a few weeks to try my luck again. Did you read my post from the 2006 season? I just rechecked it and the pics don't seem to load anymore. Maybe if you searched under my name you can still see them? I'll post a new report upon my return  

AJ


----------

